

Woman's Boston Marathon Bombing Costume: What It Says About Everyone - miaowmix
http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/healthy-living/woman-s-boston-marathon-bombing-costume--what-it-says-about-everyone-205502002.html

======
slacka
> " Lynch had once posted a photo of her driver’s license online"

Wow! This girl is so brain dead, I'm not even angry; I just pity her.

------
miaowmix
I pity her also, that she could even conceive to dress up and poke fun of such
a tragedy, It just goes to show you how much our society has deteriorated.

